
Steve Jobs talks about GPT-3 in Sweden (1985) - ofou
https://youtu.be/2qLuerYx2IA?t=281
======
p1esk
Assuming the watch was Job’s last project, it seems like no significant
products have been designed by Apple after he died.

~~~
ofou
Totally agree, although it's quite remarkable to see his today's vision from
too long ago.

